# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  A mund te lyejne floket femrat shtatzane

## DEA27

Cfare reziku kan perdorimi i bojes ne femrat shtatzane!
kur eshte e keshillueshme te perdoret ne cfare semestri?
dhe bojrat qe kane amonjak a i sjellin dem femijes ne bark?

----------


## Marya

une nuk para i lyej floket , por me duket se ne kutite e bojes duhet te shkruhet  qe eshte apo jo e lejueshme per grate me barre :buzeqeshje: 

te ishte keshtu do ishin hedhur ne gjyq te gjithe ato qe punojne ne permanent dhe u lyejne floket kesaj kategorie te femrave.

 kur e keni kaq merak , nuk rrini dot 9 muaj pa lyre floket :buzeqeshje: , se nuk behet qamata,  edhe me pas sa te aletojne femijen se prap do lindi pyetja , a kalon boja tek qumeshti i nenes? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

Lyerja e flokeve ne shtatzani shkeshillohet nga gjinekologu.
Nuk ekziston semestri ideal per lyerje flokesh. 
Per bojrat me amonjak, dihet qe jane te forta dhe nuk jane te keshillueshme je apo sje me barre. Por per nje pergjigje me te sakte, mund te pyesesh nje gjinekolog e dashur.
Kalofsh bukur.

----------


## izabella

Te lyesh floket shate shtatzanise thone qe nuk eshte mire dhe sidomos me bojrat qe kane amonjak.....por mund te perdoresh bojra qe nuk jane shume te forta sepse sot ka dhe bojra qe nuk kane amonjak.....

Thone edhe qe boja nuk mban gjate dmth. del shpejt nga floket dhe eshte e vertete....

ps. Une per vete i kam lyer floket dhe pak si shpesh dhe nuk ka ndodhur asgje....

Kalofsh bukur

----------


## Nete

Nuk esht e preferume te ngjyrosen gjat shtatezanis,por nese e ke fiksim ket beje me ngjyr te leht pa amoniak ,(nuk ka dem) .

----------


## mia@

Ne tremujorin e pare di qe nuk keshillohet se ndikon neg. te zhvillimi i femijes. Mire eshte qe te mos e lyesh flokun komplet, por p.sh mund ta besh me fije.  Une vet i kam lyer, por pas muajti te 6.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ne Shqiperi i lyejne jave per jave e nuk i ka bere dem njeriu. Ketu ne Itali, behen si zorraxhie grate se s'e keshillojne mjeket... Ti zgjidh vete si e mendon me mire :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nete

> Ne Shqiperi i lyejne jave per jave e nuk i ka bere dem njeriu. Ketu ne Itali, behen si zorraxhie grate se s'e keshillojne mjeket... Ti zgjidh vete si e mendon me mire


 Qdo gje qe ka permbajte substanc kimike ben dem ne shtatezani mori era...

edhe ju po e perdorket ket fjal zorraxhi a hahahahaha,te pereshendes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

Hahahahaha Era. Mua sme ka zene gje syri ketej grua me barre zorraxhie lool. Perkundrazi  :ngerdheshje: 

Ketu cdo gjinekolog te thote per lyerjen e flokeve , te pakten mua me tha qe nuk duhet ti lyesh me bojera me amoniak etc etc. Ka produkte biologjike ose shampo ngjyrosje qe nuk jane te demshme.

----------


## Izadora

Grate shtatzane  nuk duhet te lyejne floket , se nuk ju merr mire boja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Grate shtatzane  nuk duhet te lyejne floket , se nuk ju merr mire boja


Kjo duhet te jete arsyeja. Nuk ka, absolutisht, mundesi tjeter LoL

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ne Shqiperi i lyejne jave per jave *e nuk i ka bere dem njeriu.* Ketu ne Itali, behen si zorraxhie grate se s'e keshillojne mjeket... Ti zgjidh vete si e mendon me mire


Je e sigurte per kete? lol

Edhe ketu ne Amerike mjeku nuk e keshillon lyerjen e flokeve. Shoqet e mia i mbajten pa lyer gjate gjithe shtatezanise. Femra shtatezane merr nje bukuri tjeter qe i ka shume hije, me apo pa floke te lyer.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Oj po personi kur eshte i bukur, si lyer si pa lyer floket, pak rendesi ka. Por qe jam e sigurte per ate qe s'i ka bere dem njeriu jam. Maksimumi mund t'i kete filluar ndonje tullacllek gruas se huaj, por bebi, s'ka pas gje. Njoh madje nje qe eshte edhe doktorresh, jo vetem lyente floket, por edhe pinte duhan si zjarrfikse. Kur doli edhe femija e saj normale, s'ma ha mendja te kete rrezik per te tjeret, prandaj mos u beni shume manjake te fjaleve te mjekve, se ndonjehere edhe e ekzagjerojne.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Oj po personi kur eshte i bukur, si lyer si pa lyer floket, pak rendesi ka. Por qe jam e sigurte per ate qe s'i ka bere dem njeriu jam. Maksimumi mund t'i kete filluar ndonje tullacllek gruas se huaj, por bebi, s'ka pas gje. Njoh madje nje qe eshte edhe doktorresh, jo vetem lyente floket, por edhe pinte duhan si zjarrfikse. Kur doli edhe femija e saj normale, s'ma ha mendja te kete rrezik per te tjeret, prandaj mos u beni shume manjake te fjaleve te mjekve, se ndonjehere edhe e ekzagjerojne.


[era], femija nuk i shfaq shenjat menjehere pas lindjes. Ka shume gjera qe nje femer shtatzane nuk duhet te bej apo te pij gjate shtatezanise. Ilacet jane nje prej ketyre. Vite me pare ishte nje ilac per aknet (s'me kujtohet emri) qe shkaktoi femijet te dilnin pa gjymtyre pasi nena i piu keto ilace gjate shtatezanise. Varet se cfare kimikate ka ajo qe perdor.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

per vete si kam lyer floket qe kur rrash shtatezane, por thon pas trimesterit te pare, eshte safe ti lyesh

----------


## Erlebnisse

> [era], femija nuk i shfaq shenjat menjehere pas lindjes. Ka shume gjera qe nje femer shtatzane nuk duhet te bej apo te pij gjate shtatezanise. Ilacet jane nje prej ketyre. Vite me pare ishte nje ilac per aknet (s'me kujtohet emri) qe shkaktoi femijet te dilnin pa gjymtyre pasi nena i piu keto ilace gjate shtatezanise. Varet se cfare kimikate ka ajo qe perdor.


Nuk e di! Mos i pacim kismet, edhe se kismetin ndonjehere e kerkon vete njeriu.

----------


## PINK

se mbakam mend kete gje une te ma kete thene doktoresha. po e kam fiksu mire ama, mace mos mbani afer se ju bejne dem.  :ngerdheshje: 

1 here ti lyesh, asgje ste bejne. Kur te behesh gati per ti lyer prape do kesh lindur already. lol

----------

